# Is anyone still giving Greenies to their dog?



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I was just wondering if anyone is giving Greenies to their Malts. I've not heard anything about them in several months and I saw on a few dog related sites that they are on sale. I wonder if the company is suffering from all the negative publicity. 

I'd like to go back to giving them to the dogs, but I am still unsure. 

Anyone have any comments, suggestions, feedback?


----------



## Furbabymom (Dec 17, 2004)

I have been giving the teenie ones supervised but I still worry and when I am done the bag, I will decide if I should buy more. My furkidz really do love them so much.

I hope to hear other posts.

='Tobys Mom' date='Oct 16 2007, 12:15 AM' post='453626']
I was just wondering if anyone is giving Greenies to their Malts. I've not heard anything about them in several months and I saw on a few dog related sites that they are on sale. I wonder if the company is suffering from all the negative publicity. 

I'd like to go back to giving them to the dogs, but I am still unsure. 

Anyone have any comments, suggestions, feedback?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

yup. we are finishing up a big bag of the "old" style ones. the new ones just fall apart so easily and then cover buttercup's face and paws, causing a much bigger mess that neither she nor myself enjoy cleaning up. i donated the rest of the bag of the new ones to a shelter.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i still give them to the rugrats now and then. i like to mix it up a bit! :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

We don't give Greenies. Are you sure that they are safe now? So afraid of the health risk ( accumulates in stomach ). If they are OK we would love to try them again. Guess we could ask our Vet. Anyone else going to try them again???


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

No. since we are a billion years behind down here, and when I tried MONTHS ago to get them, and no one had them, and when I asked why, I got a very vague - "oh, someone is suing someone or something" - I decided to hold off on any further search for them.

I still don't know the whole story - But I know they have re-formulated them, and if I was 100% sure we were getting the 'new' stock, I would give them another go - but we are so far behind its just not even funny.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We have always given the Nutri Dent Greenie, not the actuall Greenie and have never had any trouble, Scooby loves them and one lasts him a couple of days. Koko likes them but not as much as Scooby, he just likes to carry them around and tease Scooby, but once he gets down to business he will eat it fairly well all in one sitting, just so his brother can't have it.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

That is just SO TRUE- about Australia being behind! I have seen them at the pet store but I don't give Luna treats often (only when we are working on training) and then its the Vet's Choice Liver Treats (100% liver).


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> No. since we are a billion years behind down here, and when I tried MONTHS ago to get them, and no one had them, and when I asked why, I got a very vague - "oh, someone is suing someone or something" - I decided to hold off on any further search for them.
> 
> I still don't know the whole story - But I know they have re-formulated them, and if I was 100% sure we were getting the 'new' stock, I would give them another go - but we are so far behind its just not even funny.[/B]


Jac, we were given a freebie at Petco of the new formula greenie and Scooby wouldn't even pick it up, let alone eat it, he is so used to the Nutri Dent ones I get I really don't think he liked the smell of the new greenie at all it just sat around till I threw it out. I wasn't really impressed with them though they are like a rubbery texture.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

No Greenies here. The old formula was awful. Kallie threw up large chunks of them. The new formula is supposed to be safe but I still do not trust them. I gave them each one and it was gone in seconds. I was like.... where did it go? I couldn't believe how fast they inhaled it. If they eat it that fast, they couldn't be enjoying the chewing, etc. So I don't use them.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> Jac, we were given a freebie at Petco of the new formula greenie and Scooby wouldn't even pick it up, let alone eat it, he is so used to the Nutri Dent ones I get I really don't think he liked the smell of the new greenie at all it just sat around till I threw it out. I wasn't really impressed with them though they are like a rubbery texture.  [/B]


Thanks Janet - I will have to look into whether or not we have Nutri Dent here ...... I haven't heard of it before, which isn't to say we don't have it .... but I wont hold my breath! LOL


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> That is just SO TRUE- about Australia being behind! I have seen them at the pet store but I don't give Luna treats often (only when we are working on training) and then its the Vet's Choice Liver Treats (100% liver).[/B]


Yes, I have seen them now too - but I haven't seen anything saying they are the 'new formula' so I don't trust that they are safe right now. 

We are supposed to be the 'lucky country' down here ... but when it comes to pet care ..... we are just unlucky!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

> No Greenies here. The old formula was awful. Kallie threw up large chunks of them. The new formula is supposed to be safe but I still do not trust them. I gave them each one and it was gone in seconds. I was like.... where did it go? I couldn't believe how fast they inhaled it. If they eat it that fast, they couldn't be enjoying the chewing, etc. So I don't use them.[/B]


I couldn't have said it better...So no greenies here, either!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=453724
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't give Greenies to Tango and Tillie either.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Ruby Jean & Sooner just plain 'ol don't like them. .. and Sooner likes EVERYTHING!! ha ha.....So these two dont get them. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Just when I thought it MIGHT be OK -- I know that it isn't.

When Tilly was at the ER clinic last week, I met an owner that had his Jack Russell in for surgery due to a greenie that was undisolved and stuck in the furbabies tummy. Not the whole greenie, of course, but just a small piece. According to the owner, this was the 2nd time this had happened to his Jack Russell. The first was with the old greenie and this time was with the new ones.

So -- no greenies for my babies.


----------

